
Facebook Moves to Block Ad Transparency Tools - theBashShell
https://www.propublica.org/article/facebook-blocks-ad-transparency-tools
======
jlsdjflajfla
This whole "us vs them" war-like posture from Facebook will make things worst
in the long run. Public trust in Facebook is just going down the drain.

